
Ask HN: How do I delete evercookies on Safari? - evibeefi
I have some really annoying cookies&#x2F;databases that I can’t get rid of in Safari 11.0.3 on Mac OS 10.13.3. Everytime I delete all website data, some entries keep coming back.<p>I have even deleted the ~&#x2F;Library&#x2F;Safari&#x2F;Databases and ~&#x2F;Library&#x2F;Safari&#x2F;LocalStorage folders manually. I can’t her rid of these zombies. Any ideas?
======
Etheryte
You’re probably going to get both a faster and more thorough answer on [1] or
[2]. They’re both sites made for discussions of this nature while HN generally
has a different focus.

[1] [https://apple.stackexchange.com/](https://apple.stackexchange.com/)

[2] [https://superuser.com/](https://superuser.com/)

